# Oops Bunny for Easter



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

I make one of these every year and we use it as a centerpiece at the Easter decoration table here at the RV Park. Then we 'raffle' it off so it goes home with someone. It is super ez and fun.

*Oops Bunny*








_Oops Bunny is looking for those last few eggs hidden in the bottom of the flower pot! Lift him up to see that he's designed using RenuzitÂ® Adjustable Air Freshener!_

MATERIALS NEEDED: 
STYROFOAM* Brand Products:
1- 2-3/8" Long Eggs
1- 4" Ball

Other Materials:
1-RenuzitÂ® Adjustable Air Freshener
1- 4" Clay Pot, 3Â½" High
Acrylic Paint: White, Pink
Natural Sea Sponge
Felt: 1-1" x 5Â½" Piece Pink; 1- 6"x 9" Piece White
1- 2" White Pom
Green Paper Crimps

Miscellaneous Items:
Low-temp glue gun & glue sticks, serrated knife, metal spoon, paint brush, tracing paper, pencil, scissors, toothpicks and paper towels. 


INSTRUCTIONS: 
1. FLOWER POT: 
Dip damp sea sponge in Pink paint. Blot excess off on paper towel. Lightly sponge paint pot; let dry. Repeat process using White paint. Cut paper crimps into approximately 3" lengths. Apply glue to inside top edge of clay pot. Press ends of paper crimps into glue, allowing paper crimps to drape over clay pot edge. Place RenuzitÂ® Air Freshener in clay pot. Trace bottom of pot onto white felt, cut out, trim if needed and glue to pot. 

2. BODY: 
Using metal spoon, carve out inside of ball of STYROFOAM to fit on air freshener. Paint body White; let dry. Place body onto topper. 

3. TAIL: 
Trim one end of pom to make flat surface and glue to body, centered above feet. Trim top of pom if necessary. 

4. FEET: 
Cut foam egg in half lengthwise for feet. Using back of metal spoon, round cut edges of egg. Use spoon to shape three toes on large round end of each foot. Paint feet White; let dry. From white felt, cut two feet according to pattern. (see pattern below) Glue to bottom of feet and trim as necessary. From pink felt, cut two large foot pads and six small foot pads according to patterns. Position and glue to bottom of feet. Poke toothpick into top of feet. Position feet onto body just above pot rim, approximately 1Â½" apart; secure with glue. 

5. GEL REPLACEMENT: 
When the original gel is depleted, simply replace with a new air freshener. For future projects: if your project base is decorated, remove dried gel. From a new container, remove new, non-toxic gel, then slip it over the post of the decorated base and reposition the decorated topper. 

Pattern for feet (actual size)


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

How cute, thanks so much for sharing. Nice for tables at church and other gatherings.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

So adorable, i have one that was given to me a few years ago, she used a bath net scrubbie for his body instead of styrofoam, i like this one better! Maybe this year i will get around to making one for my grandson ......its on my list to do anyways...that never ending list.....


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh that's CUTE! makes me wish we had kids to decorate the place for on Easter  (almost)


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

make it for yourself especially since it serves a dual purpose of decorating AND 'freshening' the air. I am working on some other types to make for other holidays.


----------

